# Home schooling



## 60guy (Mar 19, 2012)

I was giving an offer to move to Abu Dhabi in the aviation sector and am curious if my children can be home schooled by my wife? Have not been able to find any info on this matter. If anybody has dealt with this issue or have any information would be great.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

60guy said:


> I was giving an offer to move to Abu Dhabi in the aviation sector and am curious if my children can be home schooled by my wife? Have not been able to find any info on this matter. If anybody has dealt with this issue or have any information would be great.


There is a group of home schooling families that meets regularly in Abu Dhabi. I recommend a Google search of these terms. 

My family is planning to do the same next year. I think compulsory education applies to nationals in UAE.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

OldFarmer said:


> There is a group of home schooling families that meets regularly in Abu Dhabi. I recommend a Google search of these terms.
> 
> My family is planning to do the same next year. I think compulsory education applies to nationals in UAE.


Is there a website for the homeschooling group?


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup, right here.


----------



## 60guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. Was able to find enough info to get me started.


----------

